# Gallery exibition of Nature Aqauria in London



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

Cool article from the usual suspects over at PFK

http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/content.php?sid=3519


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Wonderful post. Thanks.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Great Read Thanks.


----------



## spicspan (Dec 11, 2010)

def art... very cool we should do something like that here


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

wow, lots of amazing 'scaping.


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

spicspan said:


> def art... very cool we should do something like that here


You are right, we should, or at the very least, it is something to work towards. What this all came out of, aside from the fact they all write for PFK, is an aquatic plant society. That would be the logical place to start i think. Then a bunch of people could workshop pieces and we could all start getting better together. Pictures and articles are dandy, but nothing really beats demonstration and getting your hands dirty.


----------

